
Does Apple deliberately slow its old iPhones before a new release? - polskibus
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2709502/Does-Apple-deliberately-slow-old-models-new-release-Searches-iPhone-slow-spike-ahead-launches.html
======
futhey
I've noticed this in the past. Subscribing to Hanlon's Razor (never attribute
to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity) I always assumed it
was because users were upgrading to the next major release of iOS, which had
additional features, and was optimized for the next generation of iOS devices
(not the current).

------
matthewmacleod
No. That's entirely simple, and this is gutter journalism (not that you'd
expect better from the Daily Mail).

There is no evidence that this is the case, and about a thousand reasons that
a correlation might be observed: not least the fact that Apple releases iOS
updates at the same time that new phones are released.

Let's not even start on the "APPLE DENIES CREATING AN iOS 'BACKDOOR' FOR
GOVERNMENT" boxout in that same article.

I can't stress it enough – don't promote articles published in the Daily Mail.
They are uniformly shit.

------
longerthoughts
If suspicion of planned obsolescence is as common as the article presents it
to be doesn't that make the search data less compelling? If it's a commonly
held belief and I own an Apple product that's being phased out, I'll be more
likely to remember rumors and investigate their validity when a new product is
being launched. Not saying the rumors are unwarranted, but this is hardly a
smoking gun.

------
fictionfuture
I notice this every year. This year there is a noticeable stutter in the IOS
animations.

I'll bet the iPhoneX handles this perfectly. Better buy one!

------
bouke
Major iOS versions are simultanepusly released with new iPhones. Such new iOS
versions have higher needs on the hardware, makig them appear somewhat slower.
So yeah this could be seen as planned obsolescence, you still get a major
version update on your ‘old’ device for free, with new features as well.

------
eridius
Betteridge's law of headlines answers this one.

Old devices get slower when they're updated to newer OS's because the newer
OS's are designed and tested against newer, faster phones, and try to take
advantage of the expected increase in resources. Old devices that are not
updated remain just as fast as ever. And not all OS updates slow down old
devices anyway (just most of them). On rare occasion, an OS update will
actually speed up old devices.

